# Expat life in HK



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,
I have been offered a 12m secondment to HK with my employer who are a large international bank. I am currently in the process of weighing it all up. Basically the deal is that they would pay all my accommodation/bills etc and I would remain on UK terms. So financially-wise it seems attractive.
I am a 30 year old single guy who has worked in London for the last three years....interests are sport (football, golf in particular), the outdoors (camping/hiking/trekking etc) and always partial to a few beers/nice restaurant.
Any advice as to what I can expect in HK?
Cheers.


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Then HK is a place to be my friend!!! You will love it here


----------



## iris510 (May 30, 2013)

Hong Kong has very good entertainment. Tons of restaurants and stores everywhere. Some 24 hours restaurants and convenience stores are in the city as well. You can find sport activities or go hiking on the island. No worries at all.


----------



## Sidicas (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been to a lot of cities and I'll say that Hong Kong is my favorite city in the world. Definitely check out Shek-O beach, Avenue of Stars, Disneyland/Ocean Park (they have 1 year passes available), and the Giant Buddha (though to be honest, I enjoyed the cable car ride more than the buddha!).


----------

